# Applications pour commerciaux



## prozac86 (5 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je demande vos avis d'utilisateurs, surtout pour ceux d'entre vous qui seraient commerciaux (comme moi).
Je vais sous peu (nouveau poste) utiliser mon iPad de manière professionnelle lors de mes démarchages et présentations client.
Je précise qu'il s'agit d'un modèle Wifi.

Mon but serait que celui-ci me permette aussi bien de créer et/ou gérer des portfolios (photos et vidéos) mais aussi une gestion professionnelle de mes contacts (avec suivi, rappel pour relance ou projet,...)... Et m'eviter ainsi de sortir mon ordinateur portable pro (peu de chances que ce soit un mac) inutilement pour la moindre tache!!
Enfin bref une utilisation de commercial!!

Je voulais donc avoir vos applis préférés pour ces utilisations.
Certains d'entre vous, sans être commerciaux, ont peut-être une utilisation identique sur certains points, vos avis et conseils sont bienvenus également!!

Merci d'avance à vous tous pour vos retours!!


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2011)

Pour mes présentations, iPhoto ou ibook marchent très bien. La gestion je la fait avec les outils de base, contact et calendrier en synchro avec mobile me.

Sinon, j'ai le logiciel 2do pour les taches.


----------



## prozac86 (6 Septembre 2011)

Effectivement c'est la première idée qui m'est venue mais je préfèrerais que mes clients ne voient pas mes différents comics dans iBooks!
De la même manière, j'aimerais pouvoir organiser mes photos et vidéos par dossier correspondant à l'hôtel...


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2011)

Dans ce cas, Good Reader me semble le plus adapté. Gestion des dossiers, annotation des PDF etc. Un logiciel indispensable mais payant (pas cher)


----------



## mobilissimo (14 Octobre 2011)

bonjour, je fais toutes mes présentations avec Keynote sur iPad.
sortie écran VGA ou DVI, c'est vraiment simple.


----------

